
Facebook reveals it gave 61 companies access to widely blocked user data - john58
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/jul/02/facebook-user-data-access-companies-privacy
======
merricksb
Previously discussed:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17441648](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17441648)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17445406](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17445406)

